# Regarding disclosure of lifetime ban



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Dear All,

I need your valuable opinion that I got a lifetime ban in UAE and now I am in my home country and making up my mind to look for a job in GCC countries besides UAE. so I need to know that should I tell prospective employers that I got ban in UAE and which stage of recruitment should I disclose this information to them so please guide me regarding this issue and what will be the best strategy.

Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why would you need to? Did you do something the employer needs to be aware of? I commend your honesty, but if there is no need to say anything, then why do it?


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Why would you need to? Did you do something the employer needs to be aware of? I commend your honesty, but if there is no need to say anything, then why do it?


first of all I would like to thank you for your reply and I have this question in my mind because I need to know that when I apply for a job in other GCC countries and at the time when company apply for a employment visa from labor department in their respective countries at that time if the database is shared between UAE and other GCC countries then they come to know that I have a ban in UAE and they don't allow me employment visa or in another case suppose visa will issue to me and I join any company for e.g in KSA without telling them at the time of hiring that I have this issue in UAE and during my employment due to some business purpose company tell me to go UAE for some training or other purpose at that time I am in very awkward situation to disclose the information that I cannot go to the UAE because I have a ban there then that will create a very bad impression on company they may ask or can take any kind of action against me for not disclosing these details at the time of hiring.

This is the reason that I want t know what will be the proper time to disclose this information to company during hiring process to avoid these kind of problems in future and you can understand that it's very tough situation to face while you are out of your country and working as a expat in another country.

I hope now you got my point what is my concern and for your information I didn't commit any kind of mischievous activity in UAE that attract any kind of charges against me and also I don't have any financial liability in UAE.

Please guide me the best strategy that I have to follow to get a good job in other GCC countries.

Waiting for reply..

With Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have a work ban in the UAE, or is it a travel ban? Do you have an open case with the police?


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Do you have a work ban in the UAE, or is it a travel ban? Do you have an open case with the police?


What I think that if you come without informing your employer then they report you as a absconding in the immigration department and they put a immigration ban(visit+work ban) on you and I don't have any kind of police charges against me any where in UAE nor I have any financial pending against me in UAE totally clear with these kind of charges only issue is that I came back from UAE without informing the Employers that's it.

Now what you suggest in this scenario.

waiting for your reply..

With Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

In that case I would not disclose it unless is pretty clear from the job description that are very high chances that the role includes a lot of travel within the region.


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> In that case I would not disclose it unless is pretty clear from the job description that are very high chances that the role includes a lot of travel within the region.


Thanks dizzyizzy for your reply and for your suggestion one thing can you tell me is the expats database(absconding ones) within the GCC countries is shared among the countries or not.

With Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

geekgadet said:


> Thanks dizzyizzy for your reply and for your suggestion one thing can you tell me is the expats database(absconding ones) within the GCC countries is shared among the countries or not.
> 
> With Regards
> Geek Gadget


I've no idea, sorry.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

geekgadet said:


> Thanks dizzyizzy for your reply and for your suggestion one thing can you tell me is the expats database(absconding ones) within the GCC countries is shared among the countries or not.
> 
> With Regards
> Geek Gadget


I don't think they do - yet.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

geekgadet said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your valuable opinion that I got a lifetime ban in UAE and now I am in my home country and making up my mind to look for a job in GCC countries besides UAE. so I need to know that should I tell prospective employers that I got ban in UAE and which stage of recruitment should I disclose this information to them so please guide me regarding this issue and what will be the best strategy.
> 
> ...


the lifetime ban is only imposed if you have a criminal offense against you... or due to bank default... or your company has filed a case against you in the court and proved some serious criminal offenses against you.. otherwise work ban is either for 6 months or an year...


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Dear Grt1,

Please check the following link related with immigration BAN
Visa ban Dubai

They Quote as follows

"An immigration ban can also arise if you have broken the rules related to immigration for example entering the country illegally, working without a work permit, absconding (leaving your job without informing your sponsor / employer), overstaying (this last one is not so likely to be a problem, just expensive when you get your overstaying fine)."

Regards
Geek Gadget


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

geekgadet said:


> Dear Grt1,
> 
> Please check the following link related with immigration BAN
> Visa ban Dubai
> ...



In that case i dont see why you cant inform your company in KSA about the ban.. If you had a genuine reason for leaving the country without informing your employer it should not leave a bad impression at all... in fact you should be appreciated for your honesty... Goodluck!!


----------



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Grt1 said:


> In that case i dont see why you cant inform your company in KSA about the ban.. If you had a genuine reason for leaving the country without informing your employer it should not leave a bad impression at all... in fact you should be appreciated for your honesty... Goodluck!!


Yeah I hope in the same way but let's see what is the reaction of company at that time this is a dilemma I have but any way thanks for writing.

Regards
Geek Gadget


----------

